# FRITZ!OS 5.20: neue Firmware für FRITZ!Box 7390



## Willforce (7. März 2012)

*FRITZ!OS 5.20: neue Firmware für FRITZ!Box 7390*

Mit FRITZ!OS präsentiert AVM eine Cebit-Premiere der besonderen Art. Mit  der neuen Firmware – von nun unter dem Namen FRITZ!OS – erhalten die  Anwender der FRITZ!Box 7390 zahlreiche neue Leistungsmerkmale rund um  WLAN, Telefonie und NAS.  

Weiter ausgebaut wurde ebenfalls das Zusammenspiel mit Smartphones  und Tablets, auch für den Zugriff von unterwegs. Das neue FRITZ!OS 5.20  steht ab sofort für alle Anwender der FRITZ!Box 7390 zum kostenfreien  Download bereit. Weitere FRITZ!Box-Modelle folgen.

Im Folgenden finden Sie einen Überblick über die wichtigsten Neuerungen von FRITZ!OS 5.20: 

*MyFRITZ! – die Cloud, der man traut *

Der neue Dienst MyFRITZ! ermöglicht den sicheren Zugriff auf Ihre zuhause gespeicherten Daten auch per Smartphone oder Tablet.


Mit  dem neuen Dienst MyFRITZ! haben Sie überall in der Welt einen einfachen  und sicheren Zugang zu Ihren persönlichen Daten wie Bildern, Musik oder  Dokumenten via FRITZ!Box. Egal, ob Sie mit dem Computer, Notebook,  Smartphone oder Tablet unterwegs sind: Bei diesem „Personal Cloud  Service“ liegen all Ihre privaten Daten sicher zu Hause auf einem an der  FRITZ!Box angeschlossenen Speicherstick oder einer Festplatte.  

Der Zugriff erfolgt verschlüsselt und sicher mit dem kostenfreien  MyFRITZ!-Dienst von AVM. So erreichen Sie Ihre FRITZ!Box über einen fest  definierten Zugang und müssen sich nicht mit wechselnden IP-Adressen  beschäftigen. Apps und Bookmarks runden den einfachen Zugang ab. 

*Mehr Übersicht im Heimnetz und schnellerer Zugriff auf Geräte *

Die Benutzeroberfläche der FRITZ!Box fasst  nun alle aktiven Nutzer und Gäste im Heimnetz übersichtlich zusammen.  Geräte, die Sie im Heimnetz über http erreichen, sind mit einem Klick  verfügbar. in der Netzwerkübersicht sehen Sie ab sofort alle Geräte, die  online sind, inklusive Details. Auch zu den Powerline-Adaptern im  Heimnetz finden Sie Informationen. 


*Synchronisation von Online-Telefonbüchern *

Sie können Ihre Online-Telefonbücher bei  Google, GMX und web.de jetzt automatisch mit dem FRITZ!Box-Telefonbuch  synchronisieren. Smartphones und FRITZ!Fon greifen so auf ein  gemeinsames Telefonbuch zu. Die FRITZ!Box informiert Sie auf Wunsch per  E-Mail über verpasste Anrufe und Nachrichten auf dem Anrufbeantworter. 


*Ein eigener Name für die FRITZ!Box *

Geben Sie Ihrer FRITZ!Box einen eigenen  Namen. Dieser wird für die Heimnetz-Anzeige, den Mediaserver, die  Benutzeroberfläche und die SSID des WLAN übernommen. So ist das Heimnetz  noch übersichtlicher.  


*Bestehenden Internetzugang über WLAN mitnutzen *

Ist einmal kein Internetzugang verfügbar,  haben Sie nun die Möglichkeit, die Internetverbindung eines beliebigen  anderen WLAN-Routers über WLAN mitzunutzen. 


*Gastzugang auch per LAN *

Neben WLAN erhalten Ihre Gäste jetzt auch über LAN einen eigenen Internetzugang. Ihr Heimnetz bleibt dabei sicher geschützt. 


*Watch Your Line *

Die FRITZ!Box informiert Sie über die  Qualität der Internetverbindung. Per Push-Mail erhalten Sie täglich oder  wöchentlich einen graphischen Überblick über Datenraten und die  Qualität ihrer Internetverbindung. Aktuelle IPv4- und IPv6-Adressen der  FRITZ!Box werden auf Wunsch ebenfalls per Push-Mail verschickt. 


*Wake on LAN über das Internet *

Nutzen Sie die Funktion Wake on LAN nun noch  komfortabler über das Internet. Schon bei Empfang des ersten  Datenpaketes starten PC, NAS oder Server automatisch aus dem Standby. 


*WLAN-Telefonate in bester Qualität *

Mit FRITZ!App Fon führen Sie WLAN-Telefonate  per Smartphone über die FRITZ!Box. Diese Telefonate werden im WLAN ab  sofort bevorzugt behandelt. Die Gespräche werden so ohne Verzögerung und  in höchstmöglicher Qualität übertragen. 


*Neue Anzeigen, neue Schrift und neue Klingeltöne für FRITZ!Fon *

Auf dem neuen FRITZ!Fon-Startbildschirm sehen  Sie auf einen Blick Anzahl und Typ neuer Nachrichten. Eingehende Anrufe  werden Ihnen jetzt für bessere Lesbarkeit in extra großer Schrift  angezeigt. Auch die Auswahl an voreingestellten Internetradiostationen  und für FRITZ!Fon optimierte DECT-Klingeltöne ist deutlich gestiegen.

Download & Einzelheiten
Download Firmware Image
Quelle: AVM

*Update:*

Sollte jemand mit der neuen Firmware Probleme haben, dann kann die box mit folgender Datei komplett zurückgesetzt werden.

Recover-Image *(zur Sicherheit vor dem Update downloaden)*

Man muss dabei beachten, dass alle Geräte an der Box abgezogen sind, so dass nur noch der Hauptrechner per LAN verbunden ist.
Dan folgt man *genau* den Anweisungen des Tools und man hat nach Abschluß eine funktionierende FritzBox.
Danach kann man auf die aktuelle Firmware updaten.

Probleme können auftreten, wenn nicht alle Speicherbereiche der Box richtig beschrieben werden.
Passiert meistens, wenn man mit BETA Firmware experimentiert bei der ständig neue Funktionen dazukommen und geändert werden.


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. März 2012)

*AW: FRITZ!OS 5.20: neue Firmware für FRITZ!Box 7390*

Super! 
Wenn nun das DSL wieder geht, wird die Firmware bz. FRITZ!OS installiert! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. März 2012)

*AW: FRITZ!OS 5.20: neue Firmware für FRITZ!Box 7390*

Klingt gut, vor allem die WoL via Internet Funktion 

Nur leider wird Unitymedia wieder 3 Ewigkeiten brauchen bis das OS auf der 6360 landet und mit ein wenig Pech lassen sie das Feature aus


----------



## orangebutt (7. März 2012)

*AW: FRITZ!OS 5.20: neue Firmware für FRITZ!Box 7390*

... die firmware ist top! 

hat allerdings auch schön meine fritzbox 7390 beim automatischen updaten zerschossen, so dass gar nichts mehr ging, ausser ein rot blinkendes info-led ... also vorsichtshalber(!!!) mal vorab lieber die recoversoftware leechen, damit ihr nicht so blöd dasteht wie ich und mit 2kb/sec über umts & tethering das 15mb paket ziehen müsst  was bei standartmässigem vdsl 50 eine ziemliche strapatze ist 

```
ftp://ftp.avm.de/fritz.box/fritzbox.fon_wlan_7390/x_misc/deutsch/
```


----------



## Nemesis_AS (7. März 2012)

Hab's sicherheitshalber mal geladen, aber Update hat auch automatisch funktioniert und läuft tadellos

Trotzdem Danke für den Tip!

MfG


----------



## Xerolux (7. März 2012)

*AW: FRITZ!OS 5.20: neue Firmware für FRITZ!Box 7390*

1A , AVM hut ab , manche Firmen sollten sich an dieses Update-Politik eine scheibe abschneiden ....

regelmäßig Labors und der Support der alten Boxen bleibt auch nicht auf der Strecke.


----------



## Willforce (7. März 2012)

*AW: FRITZ!OS 5.20: neue Firmware für FRITZ!Box 7390*

Ich habe mein posting geupdatet und das Recoverytool verlinkt.
Damit kannman schnell Probleme beseitigen.
Man sollte das Recoverytool allerdings vor dem Update der Box downloaden. :o)


----------



## SlowRider (8. März 2012)

*AW: FRITZ!OS 5.20: neue Firmware für FRITZ!Box 7390*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Klingt gut, vor allem die WoL via Internet Funktion
> 
> Nur leider wird Unitymedia wieder 3 Ewigkeiten brauchen bis das OS auf der 6360 landet und mit ein wenig Pech lassen sie das Feature aus



Einfach die Box debranden und dann ein reguläres AVM Update installieren.


----------



## Kubiac (8. März 2012)

*AW: FRITZ!OS 5.20: neue Firmware für FRITZ!Box 7390*

Klingt wirklich interessant.
ist aber wirklich nichts neues. Vieler dieser Funktionen nutze ich bereits. 
Alles was man dazu braucht ist eine VPN-Verbindung in der Box, auf dem Notebook und Smartphone und natürlich DynDNS. Und schon kann man sicher eine Verbindung in das heimische Netzwerk aufbauen und allerlei Sachen machen, sogar über das Festnetz telefonieren. 

AVM hat mit der neuen Firmware all das nun zusammengefasst und die konfiguration vereinfacht. Somit können auch Leute diese Funktionen nutzen, die von der Materie keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Bennz (8. März 2012)

*AW: FRITZ!OS 5.20: neue Firmware für FRITZ!Box 7390*

die Meisten funktionen gabs schon in den Labor Firmwares aber trobsdem schön 



> Probleme können auftreten, wenn nicht alle Speicherbereiche der Box richtig beschrieben werden.
> Passiert meistens, wenn man mit BETA Firmware experimentiert bei der ständig neue Funktionen dazukommen und geändert werden.



wer hatt den diese weisheit gelöffelt? wie wäre es mit einem lokalen update. 

edie: update von labor auf 84.05.20


----------



## kühlprofi (8. März 2012)

*AW: FRITZ!OS 5.20: neue Firmware für FRITZ!Box 7390*

Nette News und sehr ausführlich , doch Smartphone und "sicher" in einem Satz machen mich da sehr skeptisch ^^ Jetzt im Bezug auf die Cloud welche via Smartphone erreichbar ist *grml*

Wake on Lan über das Internet ist ja mal was feines!  
Telefonie über WLAN naja, wenn man nichts zu verbergen hat 
Gut viele Sicherheitsaspekte liegen sicherlich auch in der Hand des Users / Konfiguration.


----------



## Anxifer (11. März 2012)

*AW: FRITZ!OS 5.20: neue Firmware für FRITZ!Box 7390*

Ich weiß ja nicht was an Wake on Lan via Internet so toll sein soll, denn das funktioniert schon seit 2 Jahren wenn man alles richtig konfiguriert hat 
Ansonsten find ich das manuelle vergeben des DNS-Servers als nettes Feature - nur der Energieverbrauch ist nun höher als vorher zumindest bei mir. Früher 36% und nun 46-50%
Dieses MyFritz ist ganz nett, aber ich benutze sowieso DynDNS. Ansonsten wie immer Top Arbeit von AVM.


----------

